

Announcing StrongOps 2.0 with Node.js Cluster Management and DevOps Capabilities - bajtos
http://strongloop.com/strongblog/announcing-strongops-2-0-with-cluster-management-and-devops-capabilities/

======
rmgraham
The cluster control is pretty cool. Reminds me of spinning up dynos on Heroku
but without the extra cost.

